# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Issue - Thread with 16 posts - by SNB

## Vaibhav

When this tread has 16 posts, page number 2 is indicated, as is 'last'. But I can't activate them (reported this before). It 'sticks' in page 1.
In the watercooler subforum it is indicated that this thread has 16 posts; but only 15 are visible.
Now that I post this 17th post the second page will probably be available so it's no use testing this issue in this thread anymore (because Arlu will undoubtedly report no issues). You'll have to test it in a new one containing exactly 16 posts.

----------


## Vaibhav

snb, please check if you are still facing this issue.  Revert with any problems.

----------


## arlu1201

SNB,

This is working fine at our end.  Please check at your end. If its resolved, please let me know so i can ask it to be marked solved.

----------

